# Easy Ways to Gain Weight!



## AllesT (Mar 16, 2018)

*Ways to Gain Weight!
*

The biggest myth in today?s time is that gaining weight is easier than losing weight. A misconception going on for a while, gaining weight the healthy way is extremely tough and is a task for those heading towards this journey.

Here are some ways to gaining weight:


Create a Calorie Surplus
Get Quality Protein
Fuel Up With Carbs
Add Healthy Fats
Enjoy High-Calorie Snacks
Drink Your Calories
Try Higher-Calorie Substitutions
Strength Train for Muscle Gain
Do Cardio to Stay Healthy
Try Weight Gain Supplements
Fitness Training Tips
Lose Belly Fat in a Week
Best Diet Plans
Belly Fat Weight Loss
Diet to Lose Stomach Fat
Belly Fat Reduction


So, which of these weight gain tips will you include in your routine? Do let us know in the reply section.​


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 16, 2018)

It varies with somatype and sex.


----------



## MaxRight (Mar 16, 2018)

Dairy products like cows milk are supposed to promote weight gain that's why a lot of people advocate avoiding it, cows milk especially because it's built to grow a baby cow into a giant thing in a small amount of time and so it has the same effects on humans.
Try eating high cal foods like nuts, peanut butter, whole milk, pasta and maybe even add some olive oil to your meals. Basically foods high in carbs and fats will be your best bet to add more cals and gain weight. To gain 1lb it would take a caloric surplus of 3500 in theory. Which basically means that if during a certain amount of time you intake 3500 more calories than you burn you gain 1lb. So if you want to gain 1lb every week you will need a surplus of 3500/7=500 every day, so if for example you burned 2200 calories on a certain day you would need to eat 2700 calories that day.


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 16, 2018)

Alles and Max = same person.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 23, 2018)

Eat a lot; that's it!


----------



## Blinky (Sep 5, 2018)

Thank you for this tips, *AllesT*. I will try some of them but of course they will work better in the combination with each other


----------



## zhong (Sep 8, 2018)

Blinky said:


> Thank you for this tips, *AllesT*. I will try some of them but of course they will work better in the combination with each other


agree


----------



## zhong (Sep 8, 2018)

agree


----------

